# Gala's Hips



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Today I took Gala for her final x-rays since she is now over 2. The vet said they look beautiful!







Can't wait to hear what the OFA rates them as. Here is her Prelims x-ray done at a year old which came back as OFA Good...








Here are the ones from today at 2 years old, still looking good...
















And her Elbows which came back as OFA clear when she was 1 year old, still looking good...


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome news Carolinia!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Great news.







Keep us posted.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's great Carolina... the waiting begins... LOL.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Well these weren't exactly the updated pictures of Gala I had hoped for LOL....just kidding. I'm thrilled she is well and her hips and elbows are good-thats always a wonderful relief!!! Hugs to our beautiful girl.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent news!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hope they come back as good as the prelims!! 

They look pretty decent to me.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah! Hope everything goes just as well with the OFA too


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Still look good!


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

I hope it goes ok, Id be worried about the hips


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I see nothing wrong with her hips.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I am not a vet and I am not an expert...

Does her left femur ball joint (so as you are looking at it, the one on the right...) look less rounded than the other side?


----------

